# Just visiting & Need advice



## Cheyby

Hey :) I'm Chey, over here from the Teen Pregnancy area... I'm currently 17 and 9 weeks pregnant aaaand I need some advice from the ladies with the "Been there, done that, got the t shirt" :p 

Anyways, I know that money is going to be tight so the first thing I'd like to know is what items did you buy for baby that were absolutely not necessary? I'm currently trying to budget the bare essentials because it's just me. No support from the father of the baby or from my parents. His brother has offered me a place to stay which is a huge help, I just pray that he doesn't go back on his word.. And also, a "you-can-not-live-without-this" list would be nice. I have googled it, but I mean, these lists all seem to have ridiculous non-essentials on them. e.g. a wipes warmer... uhhhm what? My baby ain't royalty. (no offense to anyone who may have used a wipes warmer) 
The second thing I'd like advice on is ways to get money and save money. I don't mean save like a savings account. I mean save with things like coupons etc.
Then with the "get money" thing, right now, I feel like my only option is to make crafts like seasonal crafts eg DIY Christmas and Easter things etc and selling them online on the local equivalent to Craigslist ect. because in my country, it's really hard to get a job if you're under 18.


----------



## MummyMana

Get things second hand :) all you really need is a cot, buggy, carseat, for big items. A few blankets for the cot, you can get baby clothes second hand, look on Facebook :) bouncy chairs are really handy but not essential. You don't even really need things like changing mat/bath although changing mats are pretty cheap anyway :) then things like toys you can pick up as and when :) 

Things like nappies, wipes etc, you really don't need brand name, I always get value wipes, kitchen roll etc. and own brand nappies :)


----------



## stephx

Cot 
Pram
Car seat
Nappies + wipes (stock up on these when on offer)

Sleepsuits (I wouldn't buy any other clothes for a newborn, outfits etc are pointless!)
Coat
Scratch mitts
Hats

Blankets

Muslin Cloths (these save on wipes/tissue when your baby spits up)

Thats really all you 'need'. Everything else is just extra. 

If breastfeeding doesn't work out you will also need:

Bottles
Sterilizer
Bottle washer
Formula


----------



## OhhBabyBump

I used my wipe warmer ONCE but as soon as the wipes hit the air they were colder than bedore so defeated the purpose!

Need:
-carseat (you can get the convertable kind that is for rear and front facing so you only have to buy one)
-crib (Nikki slept in a pack n play until she was 7 months old when we could afford the crib)
-stroller or carrier
-onesies, shirts, pants, lots of socks and bibs, hats, a pair of mittens
-bouncer (for when your arms need a rest!)

Not Needed
-changing table (I always used the bed anyway)
-newborn sized clothes (baby will grow out of them super fast)

All I can think of right now..


----------



## Jennaxo

Ask around or look on the net I got a lot of my stuff free, was in good condition too. The only things I actually really bought was his pram which came with the carseat and his clothes. I got a Moses basket, cot, toys, changing mat and some other bits off someone who just didn't want them anymore which was a great help. 

I'd definitely agree with what the OP said about sleep suits, they're so handy. Vests too for this kind of weather. Some have integral scratch mits as well. I had to buy loads of different sizes though 'cause he was too small for newborn to start with!

Not sure what country you're from but in the UK there are grants available to apply for which can help people out with buying baby stuff.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Essentials:
Crib
Changing table (i used this and loved it, but you could also get a dresser and out a changing pad on top)
A few blankets
Burp clothes
Clothing
Wipes
Diapers
Bottles
A breastpump if breastfeeding
A few pacifiers
i personally also loved the swing and bouncy seat or vibrating chair. Lifesavers! 
Id also recommend a bath time chair, some soaps and lotion, atleast nail clippers or tiny files (youll defonately need them)
Carseat and stoller(or a wrap)

I dont find a wipes warmer, or bottle warmer needed. I never used them. 
A rockong chair isnt needed but is nice to have, as well as a boppi pillow. 

Ways to save:
try to find things from consignment shops or just second hand, good condition.ofcourse :). People tend to sell clothes for really cheap on facebook oages for your specific area, and coupons help a little bit.


----------



## x__amour

Buy what you can second hand, it'll save you tons. :hugs:


----------



## Cheyby

Thanks so much to all of you! I sincerely do appreciate it. Oh and I'm from south africa. We do get grants here but if I remember correctly, they're really hard to get onto. I will look into it though.


----------



## MummyMana

Apply for any help you may be able to get!


----------



## daneuse27

Definitely look online and join mom's groups on facebook - lots of people give away stuff for free or sell it really cheap. 

Crib, stroller and probably car seat are essentials. You can get all of those second hand if you look. Same with clothing.

Bouncers and then jumperoos and things alike aren't 'essentials' but are nice to have. A bobbi pillow is also nice to have when they're 0-6 months old. 

Wipes warmer isn't necessary, and I never had a rocking chair either.

Look into cloth diapering! It is more of an upfront expense but will save you 
thousands of dollars :thumbup:

Also try to breastfeed rather than formula feed, it will also save thousands of dollars.


----------



## Bcinla

Unessential items that you dont need....baby shoes (they dont need them until they start to walk), diaper genie/pale, wipe warmer, bottle sterilizer (we just hand washed them), new clothing....go to consignment shops or garage sales and get clothes used.


----------



## Justinel101

I have a bouncy seat and swing and all he uses, and loves, is his bouncy seat. it really helped because he needs to be held up all the time considering his acid relfux. I got a huge bassinet and changing table and honestly all they do is take up to much space. I ended up buying a co-sleeper for the bed which was only $30 and the best decision I ever made. my lo outgrew his newborn clothes pretty quickly along with the newborn diapers. we got almost everything as hand-me-downs. a few clothes, a pack or 2 of newborn diapers, maybe a bouncy seat, car seat, crib/co-sleeper/pack&play, wipes, boppy pillow especially if you plan to breastfeed which will also save you tons of money and is very beneficial for baby. Goodluck with everything!


----------



## Caitie44

As PPs said, go to consignment shops to get most of your stuff. I went to garage sales myself, and got amazing deals... Must-haves for my little girl were: car seat, co-sleeper (especially if you're breastfeeding, super helpful so you don't have to get up and down all night), storage bags / pump for breast milk, a bouncer, a swing (perfect for nights she just couldn't get to sleep otherwise), burp cloths, onesies, sleepers with ZIPPERS (those button-ups in the dark at three in the morning are a pain in the butt), and plenty of diapers and wipes. I wouldn't recommend buying a ton of newborn or size 1 size diapers, because Zoe outgrew them in about 2 weeks and I was stuck with 150+ diapers. Also little things like a thermometer, fingernail clippers, and soaps.

Things I never use: those little plastic tubs (I bathed her in the sink until her belly button healed, now I just bathe with her), a changing table (haven't used it once), tons of newborn size clothes (outgrew them in like a week or two).

Also, if you plan on bottle feeding, I definitely suggest getting the bottles with bag inserts. So much easier than having a ton of bottles you need to rewash over and over again. But they're certainly not a necessity.


----------

